# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  La economía de agua de riego en España.

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

La economía de agua de riego en España. Una perspectiva regional

Lun, 31 ene, 2011

Agricultura, Destacados


La agricultura en un país semiárido como es España se caracteriza por su dependencia de los recursos hídricos disponibles. Efectivamente, el grado de disponibilidad de este factor productivo es el que condiciona qué se puede producir, cuánto se puede producir y cómo producirse.

A pesar de la histórica importancia del agua y del regadío dentro del complejo agroalimentario, resulta llamativo cómo la economía, ciencia que estudia la asignación de los recursos escasos, apenas se haya dedicado a estudiar científicamente el uso agrario del agua hasta los años 90 del siglo pasado.

Este volumen [http://www.fundacioncajamar.es/desca...cion-215.html] [descargar pdf], publicado por la Fundación Cajamar y coordinado por José Antonio Gómez Limón, Javier Calatrava y Albnerto Garrido, da cuenta de la evolución de la última década (1998-2008), ampliando la mirada y el ámbito de análisis a otras perspectivas sobre la economía del regadío que la literatura previa no había considerado.

Con la nueva realidad encima de la mesa, los retos que hay que enfrentar hoy con radicalmente distintos, de ahí la necesidad de reunir los 24 capítulos, y recabar el esfuerzo de nada menos que 49 investigadores, que desarrollan su labor en 16 instituciones diferentes pertenecientes a ocho comunidades autónomas.

Fuente.- Fundación Cajamar

----------

